
Google pulls India’s Paytm app from Play Store for repeat policy violations - dsr12
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/18/google-pulls-indias-paytm-app-from-play-store-for-repeat-policy-violations
======
whosair123
The timing of this is what seems fishy to me. As the article says, they banned
a competing payments app just before one of its features would've benefited
from the Indian Premier League (popular cricket competition in India).

I'm all for setting high bars (or even preventing) anything gambling-related,
but this could've been done a lot earlier and with sufficient public warning.
Regular people, especially those who use Paytm for day-to-day stuff and aren't
tech-savvy enough to switch to something else quickly are going to be hurt
from this. This reeks of high-handedness at best and active sabotaging of
competition at worst.

~~~
shabda
It is funny Google is banning Paytm claiming "Gambling", when their competing
app Google Pay literally gives away a scratch card (with variable, including
zero payoffs - a literal scratch card) with every transaction in their app.

